# Inseperable



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

After their romp in the dog yard, the boys join Em in the crate... :doh:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha those are some tight living quarters! 

The look on their faces seem to read: "We have just made a huge mistake... Can you please open the door?" 
very cute!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

we will warm up faster if we snuggle!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think they are ready for a car ride<:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually, I'm pretty sure that Uncle Huck and Big Bro Bueller let Emi in on the field trip situation, and they all figgered if they were in a travel crate, ready to go...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Miss Em is growing some long legs!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Miss Em is growing some long legs!


 
She is BIG! :heartbeat (I love big, beautiful Pointers!)


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

That's priceless. Boy, I bet the three of them keep you on your toes...!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LifeOfRiley said:


> That's priceless. Boy, I bet the three of them keep you on your toes...!


 
Huck belongs to Daniela. And honestly, Bueller and Emilie are both exceptionally easy puppies. They do keep us entertained!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

So cute! And Em is turning into a fine young lady!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aww they are adorable!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What an adorable picture...Ms. Em is growing up into a lovely girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

love the photo!!! cuteness fix for the day!


----------

